# inkBird Temperature controller



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Has anyone here use the inkbird temperature controller. This is the second time amazon is sending me since the first one was faulty. This second one, the digital display instead of T....it show like like E, is this normal or something wrong. I am still trying to figure out since I have problem setting the 2nd heater control.

If anyone has experience please advice since I want to be sure before I return this item.

Thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IME, they have slacked big time in QC/QA the past 2 years. Of the 3 older versions, they hare still working as Im not getting emails/calls from the colleague that I have passed onto the care of my clients. I have been reading and had hobbiests I have gotten to know in Cgy that have had their fair share of issues with InkTurd.

To be honest, stick with Ranco...ugly AF and more $ but built to last.


----------

